# Is a low of 42 too cold immediately after doing cut-out?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yep... go for it Pat. Video it and a few pics would be cool too.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Yep... go for it Pat. Video it and a few pics would be cool too.


Really?

Ok. 

So the temporarily exposed brood will be ok with only a high of 67 and it dipping down to 42 tonight?

I WANT to do it today because I have to work around my wife's work schedule. So if it's a thumbs up from all of you, I'm thrilled.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The brood will be ok at 67.
The bees will cover the brood real quick once you re introduce the bees to the brood so the low of 42 won't matter.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> The brood will be ok at 67.
> The bees will cover the brood real quick once you re introduce the bees to the brood so the low of 42 won't matter.




Thanks for the quick response. I need to get going pretty soon.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

It's the extended forecast I would be concerned about and making sure u got the queen and insulating them and the stragglers, and well I would wait, but it may already be done :no:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Everything went well today.

Yes, I got the queen as well. She was at the bottom of my vacuum bucket. They were clustered on top of her. I placed her in a queen clip.

I'll have video footage soon.

Thanks for the help very much on this matter.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

PatBeek - Awesome job, sweet about getting the queen. I am 0 for 4 on cut outs by myself on getting the queen.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

marshmasterpat said:


> PatBeek - Awesome job, sweet about getting the queen. I am 0 for 4 on cut outs by myself on getting the queen.


Well, I can't figure out if I'm lucky or what.

I think often times it's just a process of elimination.

You look on all the brood combs as you cut them out and HOPE you see her during all that. I don't think I've ever seen/caught her that way.

Then if you don't see her on the brood combs, usually you'll see a cluster of bees in the very back or in some corner. You can either try to dig through that cluster or you can just vacuum it up and hope the queen comes through alive. For me, it depends on how hard that cluster is to reach.

I think I've caught the queen about three or four times now through the vacuum.

Once I caught the queen in the grass about 10-15 feet away from the hive. Some were were clustered on her.

Once I caught the queen running up the wall of a void where I had cut the comb out of a garage. She was almost by herself. That was lucky.

Once I didn't get the queen and that hive made a new queen. That hive is doing great.

I don't know if you have Honey B Gone or Bee Quick, but I have found that to be a useful tool on several occasions.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

marshmasterpat said:


> PatBeek - Awesome job, sweet about getting the queen. I am 0 for 4 on cut outs by myself on getting the queen.


Pat and Marsh,

How did you get into doing cut-outs and/or trap-outs? Did you work with someone with experience, or did you just jump into it, or did some circumstance sort of force you to start into it?

Phil


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

philip.devos said:


> Pat and Marsh,
> 
> How did you get into doing cut-outs and/or trap-outs? Did you work with someone with experience, or did you just jump into it, or did some circumstance sort of force you to start into it?
> 
> Phil


That's a great question.

I got into it because I couldn't afford to buy packages or nucs, or at least I'd have to answer to my wife who doesn't like the idea of buying bugs.

I worked with a guy here locally on two cut-outs.

I learned a lot from reading this section of the forums.

But the MAIN person I learned from is watching J.P. The Beeman on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JPthebeeman

.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

PatBeek said:


> That's a great question.
> 
> I got into it because I couldn't afford to buy packages or nucs, or at least I'd have to answer to my wife who doesn't like the idea of buying bugs.
> 
> ...


Thank you much for your response!

Phil


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

philip.devos said:


> Pat and Marsh,
> 
> How did you get into doing cut-outs and/or trap-outs? Did you work with someone with experience, or did you just jump into it, or did some circumstance sort of force you to start into it?
> 
> Phil


I helped/watched a man do a robbery. Was stealing some of the brood comb from a hive in a shed wall. He leaves them there and apparently hit them several times. I was going to get them for a start up, but they were very hot, spooky and I said nope don't want them.

Then I did the next one by myself.

Like Philip said, youtube with JPthebeeman. Watched a lot of those videos and anyone else that had videos of doing cut outs. And like Philip I don't want to buy bees and have them die. 

I don't see the queens easily, even in my hives. That is a skill I am trying to learn

Look around there might be locals bee keepers that do cut outs and let you help. I know someone here that has a standing offer for folks to help. You get the bees on every second time you help.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

About cutout bees, I've been doing about 15 a year for the last 3 years.

Here they don't make very good hives at all the first year. Mostly it's the fact that they are so stressed from the cutout it generally takes them a month or two to recover and get re-organized to start building back up. I've found if your just in it for bees it's far, far better to start with swarms.


Don


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

D Semple said:


> I've found if your just in it for bees it's far, far better to start with swarms.
> 
> 
> Don


What's weird is I have NEVER gotten a call for a swarm.

I have NEVER caught a swarm.

I have done many cut-outs so far, but no swarms.

I have several bait hives up, but no luck with that yet.........perhaps that will change this spring.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Ok, I finally have the video edited.

I try to keep the videos interesting, with a lot of different changes happening:


----------

